# Looking for seamate from 1965-67 Merchant Navy



## CjKelleher (May 17, 2016)

Hi everyone. My dad Terry (Terence) Kelleher turn 70 in June and has been feeling Nostalgic. So as a surprise I am trying to trace old seaman that served with him. Especially David Pearson as they were thisck as thieves on the ships. SO here is what I know.... 

Baron Kinnaird....180215
Port of registry - Ardrossan
21 May 1964 - 10 Feb 1965

Temple Lane.....186140
Port - London
26 March 1965 - 19 April 1965

Dartwood - 187344
Port - London
29 October 1965 - 20 Dec 1965

-do- 30 Dec 1965 - 15 May 1966

Lord Codrington......187706
Port London
2 Sept 1966 - 25 jan 1967


_Found more ships.....
_

Asia....181080 27 dec 1962 - 19 March 1963
Alouette..... 166481 28 Mar 1963 - 7 May 1963
Sycamore.... 183760 3 Jan 1964 - 17 Feb 1964
British Judge... 300879 27 Feb 1964 - 7 May 1964
Any help would be much appreciated...

Kind regards...... CJ Kelleher


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

CJ Kelleher,

On behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Good luck with your research.

Hawkey01


----------

